# Ozark Miniatures status update



## ozmin (Feb 16, 2008)

Dear Friends

Dave from Ozark Miniatures here. Ozark is alive and well. We have been so busy that I have not been on any of the forums fro quite some time. Here is the latest news about us.

1# We have purchased the last remaining presses for the production of dry transfer lettering in the country. This includes the formulas for the ink and adhesive's This is the company that produces for clover house and about 15 other companies. Now we are searching for data on the correct lettering and font sizes. We have all the fonts and logos. Decals will be in both dry transfer, wet transfer and vinyl.


2#We are releasing our first locomotive kit this week a freelanced class a climax. It has dual motor blocks for great pulling. a beautiful looking marine engine and all the other great detail parts as usual.

#3 We have just finished passenger car trucks. these trucks are easy to assemble. we also have 9 new passenger cars to set on the trucks. We will probably release these at or near the BIG TRAIN SHOW. 


Plus we have a lot of building kits that are almost done. The only hold up is producing LOTS of corrugated material ---ANY Machinist out there?

Well other than that we are just plain busy, If you ever have the inkling to gab please feel free to call us at 435-586-1036. if we don't answer were making stuff

David Rhoton
Ozark Miniatures Inc

Artist Aid Co.

Fine Folk


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Locos too, now? You guys are amazing! I am particularly eager to see the passenger trucks. Please let us know when they're generally available!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade to hear about the up dates and all the new stuff your working on. Later RJD


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dave, 

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear things are going well. Are the 1:32 resin freight car kits still in the production plan? How about John McGuyer's 1:32 trucks? 

Mike


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

All great news, Dave. So glad you're expanding the operation. I look forward to all the new stuff and the very best of luck with it all to you! 
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Look forward to seeing the Class A Climax kit, wow 9 passenger car kits, that will be something to see.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That is certainly good news to hear. iIth the demise of Hartford I was worried we would lose you also. Be neat to see the Climax, are you going to sell the motor sepeaate? I could put it in my Class A I made from scratch, would probably look better than what I made from some bad photos I found on the net 10 years ago. Using some of your bolt castings today for my Challenger. You could make a kit for that locomotive!


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Dave, 
when may we see a catalog update? I understand you have the Masters and molds for the sheridan products parts, and you have shown some on your web page. but we need p/n to order. good to here about the dry transfer purchase.

Al P.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. When you say busy, you're not kidding!


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice to know that things are busy. I have been meaning to call up and order some of those new logging camp house kits. 

On a different topic, what happened to Hartford Jerry? I went to their website and it seems active. I also searched MLS and didn't find anything recent that speaks of any sort of "demise". Just wondering. 

Regards,


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Eric,

there has been no official demise of Hartford produts, however the are not suppling orders to hobby shops, or folks that have paid for items, do no answer the phone, or return calls, mail etc. the website front page message is over one year old. the rumor mill has it that changes may be in the works but it is unknown as to when this situation will change.

AL P.


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad to hear your moving ahead full steam. just got my order today from you which consisted of a Sante Fe Plow, Mu boxes and Ditch lites..These items really dressed My Gp 38 up. thanks for the great products, good online communication and fast shipping.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RGSNH on 02/05/2009 6:35 AM
Eric,

there has been no official demise of Hartford produts, however the are not suppling orders to hobby shops, or folks that have paid for items, do no answer the phone, or return calls, mail etc. the website front page message is over one year old. the rumor mill has it that changes may be in the works but it is unknown as to when this situation will change.

AL P.



No contact with vendors or customer in over a year? Time to take the rotting carcass out of the corner and bury it!

-Brian

PS - Buy lots of stuff from great vendors like Dave at Ozark!


disclaimer - I have no attachment to either vendor above


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Could I make one request?
In your catalog, under 1/32 parts, could you please add the diameter of the domes?

If I should want to use the dome for a European standard gauge loco I would have to know the diameter of the body to know which one to buy








also for the tank car dome


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Also for such things as the scribed siding it would be nice to know the distance between the grooves


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes! please add the sizes of the items. I love browsing through the Ozark online catalog but I'm frustrated that I can't tell the size of the items. For example, I'm frequently kitbashing things to 1/29. Yes I know, worng scale. But it would be very useful to know, for example, about the size of a bell, or a throttle bar, or a dome

In your spare time maybe?


----------

